# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Μειωτήρες Ναυτικών Μηχανών

## Νονος

Χαιρετω την κοινοτητα και ευχαριστω πολυ για τη φιλοξενια!
Ονομαζομαι Χρήστος και ειμαι προπτυχιακος μηχανολογος μηχανικος.. Εχω αναλαβει να φτιαξω μια μικρη εργασια  με τιτλο "Μειωτηρας στροφων με οδοντωτους τροχους".. Με ενδιαφερουν πληροφοριες πανω στους μειωτηρες στροφων παραλληλων αξονων και συγκεκριμενα σε τανκερ Vessel και σε κυριες μηχανες B&W και Sulzer.. Ζητω τις πολυτιμες γνωσεις σας και καποιους πιο εξειδικευμενους συνδεσμους στο διαδικτυο πανω στο θεμα.. Φυσικα εχω ηδη αφιερωσει χρονο σε διαδικτυακες αναζητησεις και εχω επισκευθει βιβλιοθηκες αλλα τα αποτελεσματα δεν ηταν ικανοποιητικα.

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον πολυτιμο χρονο σας και την ανοχη σας καθοτι νεος στη κοινοτητα.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Χαιρετω την κοινοτητα και ευχαριστω πολυ για τη φιλοξενια!
> Ονομαζομαι Χρήστος και ειμαι προπτυχιακος μηχανολογος μηχανικος.. Εχω αναλαβει να φτιαξω μια μικρη εργασια  με τιτλο "Μειωτηρας στροφων με οδοντωτους τροχους".. Με ενδιαφερουν πληροφοριες πανω στους μειωτηρες στροφων παραλληλων αξονων και συγκεκριμενα σε τανκερ Vessel και σε κυριες μηχανες B&W και Sulzer.. Ζητω τις πολυτιμες γνωσεις σας και καποιους πιο εξειδικευμενους συνδεσμους στο διαδικτυο πανω στο θεμα.. Φυσικα εχω ηδη αφιερωσει χρονο σε διαδικτυακες αναζητησεις και εχω επισκευθει βιβλιοθηκες αλλα τα αποτελεσματα δεν ηταν ικανοποιητικα.
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον πολυτιμο χρονο σας και την ανοχη σας καθοτι νεος στη κοινοτητα.


Καλησπερα Χρηστο!! πες εδω ειτε σε π/μ τι ακριβως ψαχνεις. ΣΤο βαπορι που εργαζομαι εχουμε πολυ υλικο για μειωτερες οποτε αν θελησεις κατι πες!!!
καλο βραδυ.
Σ.Μ

----------

